# Subtitles on Xvid to burn to play on DVD player



## amrkam (Feb 6, 2006)

Now here is what I have.. :

- movie files of Xvid type.. and some of Divx.
- I have a software called WinAvi Video converter that I used several times to transform any video from any format to another.. (including DVD file formats from AVI files etc.)
- Subtitles files for the movies. Some have the extensions .sub others I will still search for and download from subtitle sites (so recommend what subtiltle file format I should download)


Using the above, (and anything accessible) here is what i want to do :

- Burn the video files on a CD or DVD to play it on the standalone DVD player so that the subtitles appear.

How to do that?


The thing is if i put the files (AVI or Xvid or DivX) as is on a DVD they do play on the player but no subtitles.. if i play the file on the computer it does play well with the subtitles and all.. but can't bring computer near the tv at home.. !! 


Thanks.. 

AMR


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well I use VSO's ConvertXtoDVD for my foreign stuff. It does subs nicely and you can also change the font, position, color and size. Either .idx/.sub or .srt works. If the file names are in the same folder and identical it will load them automatically. With .srt you can open them in Notepad to correct or customize them.

To go one step further you can then re-author in DVDShrink to set the subs to come up automatically (Set Default Streams) so you don't even have to press your remote's sub button unless you want them off.


----------



## amrkam (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the informative reply.. I am out to try it... but the question is do I have to burn it as DVD... I mean the Xvid file is only 700 MB.. somehow designed to be put on a CD.. so does VCD format show subtitles too.. or do I have to make it on DVD?

Thanks again...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.videohelp.com/guides.php?guideid=262

http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/divx_to_vcd.cfm


----------

